# Can someone help!?



## stock_ls (Dec 18, 2015)

For a year now ive been dailying my 04 gto and recently come across a problem with the cars after market suspension and my tires are getting destroyed by a little bit of positive camber on the passenger side front wheel, ive taken the car to an alignment shop and was told by this suspension "expert" that the aftermarket coilovers dont have any adjustment for camber and i would have to buy a camber kit. Can someone please give me a legitimate answer and tell me if this is true? And if so do they even make a kit for these cars?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

A "little bit" of positive camber shouldn't destroy your tires. I run mine -1.0 degree with no ill effect. I'd be curious if your strut bushing is bad. I don't know about the camber adjustment with whatever you have on but seeing as it attaches to the stock parts it should have the adjustment there. What height are you running the front?


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I agree, it sounds suspicious that you have "no camber adjustment". I would take it somewhere else.


----------



## stock_ls (Dec 18, 2015)

I bought one michelin tire with about 90% tread and within about 3 months cords were showing on the outside. Then thats when i took it to the alignment shop and i was informed there is no ajustment for camber, the cars oilpan sits about 3 inches off the ground.


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

I can assure you there "is" a camber adjustment. Unless you have some crazy aftermarket coilovers. Pull the wheel off and look. It's a small silver screw on the outside of the coil mount just above the hub. I think its the rear that doesn't have camber adjustment.


----------



## stock_ls (Dec 18, 2015)

I currently dont own a jack to pull the wheel off and look, but im 90% sure there are no screws to adjust


----------



## GotTogO (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, your screwed if you get a flat then, aren't you. 
Here's a pic of the screw. You can see that it's right behind the wheel.


----------

